# Gender double standards



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's make a thread containing a list of gender double standards. I'll start it off.

Why is it that door-holding is usually solely the duty of men?

Why is it that it's no big deal when a woman has her period, but when a man bleeds out of his penis, everyone freaks out?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> Let's make a thread containing a list of gender double standards. I'll start it off.
> 
> Why is it that door-holding is usually solely the duty of men?
> 
> Why is it that it's no big deal when a woman has her period, but when a man bleeds out of his penis, everyone freaks out?


Actually I hold the door for everyone, if I am within close enough proximity for such exchange to be considered appropriate. 

I am not certain of what is appropriate for mens peepees, however. As I am not a bathroom attendant, I feel no duty to concern myself with such.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, timeless...Next time you have your period, I'll help calm everyone down :happy:


----------



## Silver Phoenix (Jun 8, 2010)

My two bits...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Phoenix said:


> My two bits...


Sadly, that's very true...


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

> Why is it that it's no big deal when a woman has her period, but when a man bleeds out of his penis, everyone freaks out?


Its natural for a man's penis to bleed?

But here are mine:..










Men have no parental rights over their children unless their mother dies or decides to grant them some parental rights, sometimes even when the child prefers the father.

Women usually get paid less than men for the same job.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Women aren't required to do national service. I've noticed feminists want -ahem- 'equality' for women, but not men. They want all the advantages of being men without the disadvantages.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I assume since this thread is in the 'sex and relationships' section that it's asking about gender double standards in relationships or relations between people...


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

> Why is it that it's no big deal when a woman has her period, but when a man bleeds out of his penis, everyone freaks out


Maybe not.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

There are many double standards between the sexes, although there are arguably less than there used to be due to more equality between the sexes. Some examples - 

- Women get paid less than men for the same job.
- Women are supposed to sacrifice their career for their family, whilst men don't have to
- A woman is judged far more by her appearance than a man is.
- If a woman enjoys sex and pursues sexual partners, she is a slut/whore (words that apply far more to some men than any woman), but if she doesn't then she's frigid. 
- If a woman stands up for herself or has strong opinions, she's a bitch.
- Women have to be alert when walking in a dark street, on public transportation and various other places because of the risk of being attacked. Whilst men still have to be careful, they don't have to worry each and every day of the threat of rape.

- If a man cares about his appearance, he is a metrosexual. If he doesn't, he's a slob.
- If a man isn't sex obsessed his sexuality is called into question.
- Men are expected to be tough and bottle up their emotions or they are called weak.
- Men are expected to fit entirely into a narrow idea of masculinity or they are seen as homosexual.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with Graice. New wave feminists want all the bonuses that men have plus all the protections that women have. I personally think that women should be included in the draft because it would greatly make them understand what happens to us when war comes around. To them, unless they lose a male loved one, it gives them a choice of sexy young men with government money to pick from. To us, we have to worry about survival, and if our lover stayed with us and didn't make us a cuckold. These new feminists, with their man-hating additudes and instistence on equality but not paying any of the prices us men do draw a lot of hate onto themselves and women.

This is a pretty long list

Double Standard - Television Tropes & Idioms

But is has just about every single double standard currently alive.

So, what are you waiting for- thank me!

Oh yeah, and there's this one thing that is unbeleiveably scary: a man can't do anything to a woman except for occasionally worship her, kiss her with her consent, and bed her if she doesn't refuse. If he does any of these things without her consent, he's an evil bastard. If a woman does any of these things to a man without his consent (read: RAPE!) then it's okay because all men want sex and therefore women can't rape men. Rape Is Ok When It Is Female On Male - Television Tropes & Idioms The trope says it all, rather disturbingly.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I agree with Graice. New wave feminists want all the bonuses that men have plus all the protections that women have.


I am not sure why you think feminists have to champion for rights of men as well. I think you guys should form your own movement if you think that you're losing out on equality and salary and rights and champion for the male gender - makes no sense to expect women to do this for you


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Feminism is a cancer that will ultimately lead to the downfall of mankind.
Cut it out.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Feminism is a cancer that will ultimately lead to the downfall of mankind.
> Cut it out.


So you believe that women who fought for equal rights, equal pay (which they still haven't got yet) and equal opportunity are cancer? Is this because you hate women or is it because you think that all feminists fit the negative stereotype of a man-hater, when very few are like that (and if they are, they aren't feminists because feminism is sex equality).


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So you believe that women who fought for equal rights, equal pay (which they still haven't got yet) and equal opportunity are cancer?


Yeah that's exactly what I said.


> Is this because you hate women


I love women, they have vaginas.


> or is it because you think that all feminists fit the negative stereotype of a man-hater


Ugly, Gay, Inappropriately touched by daddy, pick one.



> when very few are like that


ask me if i care, really go ahead.


> (and if they are, they aren't feminists because feminism is sex equality).


The naivety is absurd, there is no such thing as equality and there never will be. Order requires heirarchy.
heirarchy is most often correlative to biological predisposition, yes, this includes having tits.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

-women who enjoy parenting are normal, virtuous
- men who enjoy parenting - ie pushing their kids in strollers, taking them to the park, etc. are considered pussies (or 'whipped' by their wife)

-men who are irresponsible for their children are just being men - they don't want to be tied down yet, etc. 
- women who are irresponsible for their children are terrible, despicable human beings

-men who fight other men are valiant, brave, heroic
-women who fight other women are trashy, unrefined, dangerous


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I said.
> 
> I love women, they have vaginas.


You love them, but you don't respect them or treat them like equals?



> Ugly, Gay, Inappropriately touched by daddy, pick one.


These are just stereotypes.



> The naivety is absurd, there is no such thing as equality and there never will be. Order requires heirarchy.
> heirarchy is most often correlative to biological predisposition, yes, this includes having tits.


They don't want literal equality, they want social and legal equality. Three and a half billion people are being discriminated against simply for having a female body.

Breasts? Men have those as well, except ours don't develop and we have almost no mammary glands. In fact, the only thing that men have that women don't is the prostate gland (ovaries have virtually the same function as testes), and the only thing that women have that men don't is the uterus and all it's associated parts.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

phthalocyanine said:


> women who are irresponsible for their children are terrible, despicable human beings


Whilst I agree fully with your post, this one stuck out. Do you know that in the UK, a documentary was actually made about mothers who had abandoned their children? Nobody would make a programme about men abandoning their children, but apparently a woman doing so is an unforgivable sin and the woman is quite clearly a monster. The amazing was I'm sure the narrator was a woman, and she seemed to attack these women for no reason other than that they were women.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> The naivety is absurd, there is no such thing as equality and there never will be. Order requires heirarchy.
> heirarchy is most often correlative to biological predisposition, yes, this includes having tits.


If heirarchy " is most often correlative to biological predisposition", then why create institutionalized or systemic inconsistencies to privilege one group over the other? 

Wouldn't the "natural order" set in anyway, and establish/maintain the dominance of one group even if the playing field were level in terms of opportunity? What harm would there be, then, in giving everyone an equal shot?

It seems as if the only reason to suppress or oppress one group is if they possibly posed a threat to the second group's dominance (ie, showed the capacity to match the second group's capabilities).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

A double standard in my relationships:

A man may do my laundry, but I won't do his.

Please don't cook for me. That's girly. But I can cook for you. 

You need to be direct and honest with your comments and concerns. But I'm allowed to beat around the bush every now and then.

I can check out women, but you can't check out men. It doesn't work that way.

Don't shave your legs, even if you're a cyclist. Only I can.

Don't curl up in bed with me and ask me to protect you if you hear a noise in the middle of the night. Only I can do that.

Don't wear mascara and lipstick. Those are my things.

Don't ask me if you look fat in that dress. Only my girlfriends can ask me that. :tongue:


----------

